

Pong in 38 lines of JavaScript - aves
http://jsfiddle.net/WNrfp/6/

======
aves
Original: [http://habrahabr.ru/post/202578/](http://habrahabr.ru/post/202578/)

------
eonil
I really want to know WHY do people posts this kind stuffs on HN. Can you tell
me why?

What am I supposed to say?

~~~
aves
To highlight the fact that this kind of posts gain traction on HN in the first
place. Kinda shows how HN's audience has changed over the years. If only HN
was curated or moderated more strictly, then this kind of posts wouldn't get
far up the feed.

------
krapp
neat.

